# indoor arena dimensions



## disastercupcake (Nov 24, 2012)

What exactly do you plan on using the arena for? 

If the events weren't too big, you could use the one large arena and separate halves.

If your events are bigger, I'd go with the two good-sized arenas. 100x70 is still pretty big!


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

The smallest I would consider making an arena that's worth much would be the size of a small dressage arena- 20x60 meters, or 65x131 feet ish. You can't even really ride a dressage test in something smaller than that, much less do a number of other events. It may be fine for your own personal use if you work mostly on circles or have another area to ride, but then I wouldn't understand the purpose of having two. If you did the 150x100 ft arena then you could divide it up into two 75x100 ft areas and have the flexibility of one large arena with the ability to make a smaller one if necessary. I really think that you'd regret making one large one when it came down to it.


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

disastercupcake said:


> What exactly do you plan on using the arena for?
> 
> If the events weren't too big, you could use the one large arena and separate halves.
> 
> If your events are bigger, I'd go with the two good-sized arenas. 100x70 is still pretty big!


I guess my logic is based on the fact that the total arena size would still be the same, it makes more sense to have one big arena that you can make smaller instead of being stuck with two small ones!


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

Go with the bigger . Its difficult to go larger once something is in place .


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Go the very biggest you can!!! Period.

100x70 may sound big, but it isn't if you put more than 3 horses in it at a time.
If you have "events"...there are few events that will fit in those smaller sizes.

I found a link that gives "working" sizes for many disciplines and the things to consider when putting up or making a arena...
_StableWise - Arena Construction - Size_

BTW.... I am happiest riding with others {English flat work} in a 100'x200' minimum inside the ring _working_ arena...*not* the building size. 
There is a difference, a huge difference in usable space between building size and riding space.
I like to be able to not always ride on a bending line and to extend my stride lengths...
I know when I rode reiners, this size when training for slide stops...well for some we barely missed the wall!:shock:

Good luck and when you do this, remember some pictures we can drool over.
:wink:


----------



## CaballoBarro (Feb 9, 2014)

Thanks for the input I have been going back and forth as to whether it would be just plain dumb to shrink down the size, or if it would be safer and more useable to have 2.

Hmm… I guess that size is only huge for here. The commercial arenas around here aren't much bigger, (I'm guessing it has to do with snow load) at a 4-H show we had 15+ horses on the rail at once in a 100X200 with part of it blocked off as a holding area, it wasn't fun but it was possible. I guess that is part of why I was wondering about having 2 arenas so I wouldn't have to cut off part of it for a holding area. 

I would be using it for my own riding/training so possibly reining, gymkhana, dressage, cow work etc.(I like variety), and also be teaching riding lessons. We would probably host team penning practices (the arena we practice at now is 70' X 140') and I would like to be able to rent it out for shows and clinics.

I thought of keeping the large ring and having a portable way of dividing it but I am not sure how to do it unless I use panels, which I would like to avoid (they won't look very nice) and I wanted to use radiant heat on the arena sides, I am wondering if it would be too cold if I only had the large space? 

if it ever goes up I will certainly post plenty of photos


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

I agree--to me, bigger is better. I feel like, if you cut it in half, there would be lost space.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

I would definitely go for the bigger arena. If you want to split it temporarily and don't need full-height dividers, you can put up something like this


----------



## sparks879 (Apr 14, 2013)

go bigger, You can always use temp fence to divide it. We have a 150 x 200, we use PVC pipe set in buckets with cement, with rope strung through to make a warm up area for things like schooling shows for dressage/performance but for cow events and gaming we use the whole thing


----------

